# HTC Desire - upload photos...how??



## glymauto

I have (finally!) got HTC Sync to work. The PC recognises the phone. The phone recognises the PC 

I cant figure out how to upload photos from the phone to my PC.


I used to use Windows Mobile with my Samsung and that was easy. One click and it uploaded the photos and gave them a name and a new file and everything!!

Hasnt this Desire got that sort of feature?


----------



## Avanti

I don't have a desire, but on other handsets I have used, I select the pics I want then move them to a folder, not exactly as you wish, but then with my dedicated camera it got annoying that everytime you connected it would make a folder.


----------



## robj20

Why bother with HTC syn i just plug the desire into the pc and select disk drive on the phone and drag and drop what ever i want.


----------



## ryand

Yeah select the disk drive option then browse the phone looking for a folder called dcim.

Posted from my HTC desire!


----------



## ryand

Yeah select the disk drive option then browse the phone looking for a folder called dcim.

Posted from my HTC desire!


----------



## mwbpsx

Isn't there a Photobucket 'App' for the phone?

Tap Photobucket app, tap upload photo, job done:thumb:

Miss out the middle man

Mark


----------



## glymauto

> Yeah select the disk drive option then browse the phone looking for a folder called dcim. Posted from my HTC desire!


Yep, posted on HTC Desire and got some spod burbling on about x/drives. Didnt understand a word. then got a mod taking the pee. First and last time I go there.



> Isn't there a Photobucket 'App' for the phone? Tap Photobucket app, tap upload photo, job done
> 
> Miss out the middle man


I dont want to post them to photobucket. Its just work stuff. Sometimes I need to print them off but more often its just for future reference and would prefer them on my PC.

I figured out how to upload them last night at 1:30am but thanks very much for the input guys


----------



## Geetarman

ryand said:


> Yeah select the disk drive option then browse the phone looking for a folder called dcim.
> 
> Posted from my HTC desire!


Notice your double post there, my desire does that on here as well, I find if when you submit your post and you get the message about not posting within 30 seconds that you don't need to submit again, it will have worked, just go back into the thread and your post is there.


----------



## brinks

If you want to share photos online, get a free flickr account.

When you press and hold a photo on the phone and select share, one of the options it to upload to flickr - very handy.

Other than that just do what they said above, connect to the pc select "mount as disk drive" and the phone will just appear on the computer like another disk drive. Copy the photos across


----------



## glymauto

I'll be honest, it seems like a very long winded and cumbersome way of going about things.

Techy geeky types might enjoy all this 'mount the drive to the usb...'

Windows mobile was so easy - 
1. plug phone into PC. 
2. windows mobile automatically checks phone for new sync info and any new data.
3. Windows Mobile uploads photos in new album to PC

_ONE_ click of the mouse. Done.


----------



## Geetarman

It no more difficult than moving files form one folder to another, not exactly techy geeky stuff in this day and age.

Haven't used a Windows mobile device so can't comment on that but haven't found the Desire to be anymore difficult than anything else, love the photbucket app for sharing, that is simple!


----------



## glymauto

Don't get me wrong, I like the phone. Its very clever and intuitive.

However, it seems to be geared more towards Facebook, MySpace, Youtube, Flickr etc etc...and 'sharing' information via that sort of site.
This is a bit of a shame. I use it for work. I don't want to share the information on my phone. I want to quickly and easily get information from my PC to my phone and vice versa.

Everything I do with my phone is more about saving information for future reference...just in case someone gets clever at the end of a tenancy I need to revert back to pictures/emails/texts/phone logs to show a timeline and response to queries/complaints/problems. It wouldn't be appropriate to post or save this sort of sensitive information to a website or photbucket type account.

I have no interest in checking or visiting Facebook or other 'social' websites while I'm working.

I do like the email features. That is really handy. I'm not sure I like the way it groups texts into _'conversations'_ though. I use texts as a form of legal entry into properties. I send a quick text and they text confirmation back. I need to see these in the order they were sent and received, not in a 'grouped' conversation....does that make sense?

Getting the Desire to sync up was a bit of a nightmare. Reading some of the forums I'm not alone finding that troublesome.

At first glance, it seems to be geared more towards social networking and not business use. I did consider the Blackberry but after reading some truly outstanding reviews I chose the Desire.

I don't like the way I have to still use the phone for certain tasks when I connect via USB. In Windows Mobile, once you connect the phone, it becomes a 'slave' to the PC. You don't touch the phone after its connected. All work is done from the PC (which is really handy when you're doing a mountain of paperwork!) and spot the odd file you want to throw onto your phone - just click and drop. Done. Or when you need to type a lengthy document. I find it far easier doing this off my PC keyboard.

My phone should be a mobile slave to my PC. Its needs to collect information daily which is then reconciled and stored on my PC for as much as seven years.

I'm sure the Desire has some excellent business features and I'm just struggling because its new to me.

A small niggle - I don't like the Desire keyboard. I much preferred the raised keys on the Samsung i780....less miss-hitting of keys.

*A quick question* - can I upload texts from my phone to my PC?....I really need to save them for at least one year.


----------



## Geetarman

Not sure on the text uploads, had a very quick scan online and seems there is an app call SMSBackup which backs them up to your Googlemail account (if you have one) or there is an online site called Dashwire.com which can back up must of the stuff on your phone including SMS.

Another app call MyBackup backs up a bunch of stuff from your phone to your SD, may be worth a look, 30 day version is free $4.99 for the pro version, may be what your after.


----------



## Geetarman

Should have said the inbuilt Desire back up, will back up your SMS but you can't read then from your PC, can be used to restore them if you have a phone problem though.


----------



## glymauto

Geetarman,

You sound like you know quite a bit about the Desire?

Can you add a few links or a couple of new user guides or something?

I'm struggling getting up to speed with this phone. I know its pretty powerful but theres so much new information (to me!) to try and absorb.


----------



## Geetarman

glymauto said:


> Geetarman,
> 
> You sound like you know quite a bit about the Desire?
> 
> Can you add a few links or a couple of new user guides or something?


Dunno if I'd go that far mate, just mess about with it till it does what I want :lol:, failing that a quick google usually finds what's needed.

If there's anything specific you're after drop me a note and I'll see what I can do to help.

The Android forums are a good place to look for info, phandroid being a decent one as it has a section for most types of Android phone.

With regard to your keyboard issue, have you tried calibrating the keyboard, helped a bit with me when I first got it.


----------



## Geetarman

Few links to get you started:

Getting started with Android

HTC Desire Tips and Tricks bit long winded that one but some good stuff if you can make it through it! :lol:

Few useful apps on the Android market to try out:

Timeriffic - use this to see phone up based on the time if day eg silence ringtones etc during working hours.

Safebox - basically a safe for storing info like passwords etc

Record It - if you have sky+ this is a must have, sets you box to record stuff and give programmes lists (have to pay for this one, but it's cheap).

Photobucket - upload pics straight to your photobucket account, then onto here easily!

Google Navigation - free sat nav for your phone.

Lookout - phone security, virus scan, back up and track your phone if lost.

LaputaII - book reader, you can also get books on the market place.

Hullomail - if your network charge you to access your voicemail (like mine do 
 T-mobile) this is a voicemail that give you an 01 number to access messages so is included in your free mins. Can access them online too!

FlashApp - torch for you Desire, uses the LED flash. Really handy!

Bubble - spirit level, nice!

Bump - share stuff between Android phones by bumping them together, very useful if you're mates have android phones.

BeebPlayer - until Froyo (Android 2.2) is available and we get flash 10.1 , this is you access to BBC iplayer, handy wee app

BatteryTimeLite - shows percentage of battery left in the task bar, or on your home screen if you add it, useful.

Astro - allows you to access files on your phone in a windows style
Astro Bluetooth - allows you to send and receive via bluetooth from Astro.

AK Notepad - simple notepad

OI Shopping List - a shopping list, pretty straight forward but handy.

Loads of others well worth scanning through the market and try things out.

Give me a shout if you need anything else though.


----------

